# China growth slowing



## tigerbob (Jul 1, 2012)

Get ready for a hard landing


> *China Manufacturing Growth Slows
> *
> BEIJINGIn a signal that the world's second-largest economy hasn't bottomed out, China's manufacturing activity last month grew at the slowest pace since November.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes, the Chines and Indians have reduced gas and other energy orders, which is one reason gas in the USA is down $3.03 in Neosho, missouri


----------



## johngray123 (Jul 4, 2012)

Man power is more in China and India so we can say that they are growing country.


----------



## Douger (Jul 4, 2012)

Maybe it's time for them to call in that loan ?


----------



## editec (Jul 4, 2012)

Their largest customer's economy is on the fritz, so it stands to reason that CHINA Inc. economy will likewise suffer.

As to them "calling in the loans"?

That isn't the nature of the debt instruments they have.


----------



## waltky (Aug 22, 2012)

Chinese economy not bein' able to keep up its recent phenomenal growth...

*China's shrinking economy*
_August 17, 2012 - They did it again.  Beijings economic statistics for July, issued last week, appear to have been made up, as the Chinese now characterize fictitious numbers.  One figure, whether accurate or not, was especially illuminating.  Last month, the production of electricity, according to the National Bureau of Statistics, increased 2.1% year-on-year._


> There is growing evidence that officials have been artificially inflating the closely followed electricity number to make the economy appear stronger than it actually is, but even a 2.1% increase indicates China has flatlined.  Why?  Historically, the growth of electricity in that country has outpaced the growth of its gross domestic product, the most widely followed measure of economic performance.
> 
> The conclusion that Chinas economy is probably shrinking is confirmed by manufacturing surveys and prices indexes, but the most telling indicators are the mountains of unneeded commodities.  Copper in recent months has been stockpiled in parking lots, and iron ore has been stored in granaries.  Ships loaded with unwanted coal have been waiting off Chinese ports.  Thats why China analysts are talking about the heart attack economy, and Anne Stevenson-Yang of J Capital Research uses the phrase rigor mortis.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas152 (Sep 29, 2012)

China is the main country in Asia because it has fastest growing rate in their region. Main reason of this feature is due to man power. In China cheap labor hiring, less expensive but have more output.


----------



## waltky (Oct 21, 2012)

China economy losin' steam...

*China's new leaders face tough economic choices*
_Oct 21,`12  -- China's economic model that delivered three decades of double-digit growth is running out of steam and the country's next leaders face tough choices to keep incomes rising. But they don't seem to have ambitious solutions. Even if they do, they will need to tackle entrenched interests with backing high in the Communist Party._


> The cost of inaction could be high. The World Bank says without change, annual growth could sink to 5 percent by 2015 - dangerously low by Chinese standards. Some private sector analysts give even gloomier warnings.  The government's own advisers say it needs to promote service industries and consumer spending, shifting away from reliance on exports and investment. That will require opening more industries to entrepreneurs and forcing cosseted state companies to compete. State banks would have to lend more to private business that is starved for credit.
> 
> The ruling party's latest five-year development plan promises reforms in broad terms. Premier Wen Jiabao apologized at a news conference in March for not moving fast enough and vowed quicker action. But many changes could face opposition from China's most influential factions - state companies, their allies in the party, bureaucrats and local leaders.  "If the challenge is, can they do radical reform all at once, we know that won't happen because these leaders aren't powerful enough," said Scott Kennedy, director of Indiana University's Research Center for Chinese Politics & Business in Beijing. "They are facing interests which wouldn't possibly allow that to occur."
> 
> ...



See also:

*Japanese exports to China fall amid territorial dispute*
_21 October 2012 - The BBC's correspondent in Tokyo, Rupert Wingfield-Hayes, says exports are down for a fourth consecutive month_


> Japanese exports to China tumbled in September compared to the previous year, as a territorial dispute between the two countries weighed on the economy.
> 
> Exports from Japan declined at their sharpest pace since the aftermath of last year's earthquake and tsunami.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 2, 2012)

Granny says, "Dat's right - China `bout to eat our lunch...

*China overtaking US as global trader*
_Dec 2,`12  -- Shin Cheol-soo no longer sees his future in the United States._


> The South Korean businessman supplied components to American automakers for a decade. But this year, he uprooted his family from Detroit and moved home to focus on selling to the new economic superpower: China.  In just five years, China has surpassed the United States as a trading partner for much of the world, including U.S. allies such as South Korea and Australia, according to an Associated Press analysis of trade data. As recently as 2006, the U.S. was the larger trading partner for 127 countries, versus just 70 for China. By last year the two had clearly traded places: 124 countries for China, 76 for the U.S.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 10, 2018)

China gettin' ready to shoot the moon...




*Analysts: China poised for 6 to 7 percent rate of economic growth*
_Jan. 10, 2018  -- Economists who study China said the world's second-largest economy is poised to grow anywhere between 6.7 to 7 percent in 2018 as consumer sentiment improves and stock markets rally around the world._


> Speaking at a National Committee on U.S.-China Relations forum focusing on China's economic outlook, Qin Xiao, the former chairman of China Merchants Group, said the Chinese economy is likely to reach a 6.7 percent annual rate of growth.  "China's exports will continue to benefit from a steady global recovery in 2018," Qin said Tuesday, adding Chinese blue chip stocks are in a position to increase in value as economic fundamentals improve this year.  Huang Haizhou, managing director of China International Capital Corporation, offered a higher 7 percent rate of forecasted growth, an estimate that might have struck other analysts at the forum as excessively optimistic.  Nicholas Lardy, senior fellow at the Peterson Institute for International Economics, said underlying inefficiencies are hampering growth.  "Very important legacy issues are slowing down China's growth rate," Lardy said. "We have a situation where 40 percent of state-owned companies can't cover the cost of capital. They're losing money."  "There's still a major problem of misallocation of resources."
> 
> Beijing's 19th Party Congress also demonstrated mixed commitment to further privatization, according to the U.S. analyst.  "Xi's speech was a disappointment for those who were looking for implementations of the third plenary reforms of the 18th Party Congress in 2013," Lardy said. "On the other hand the constitution was revised to include that third plenum language about the market being the decisive force in the allocation of resources."  Nearly all analysts agreed China is committed to privatization but still struggling to achieve efficiency.  Lu Feng, the director of the China Macroeconomic Research Center at Peking University, said Chinese leaders have clearly indicated the country is moving toward a more market-oriented economy, but issues remain.  "China is still transitioning, with legacy from the command economy," Lu said. "Two steps forward one step back, because we are trying to solve the problem of how to make China a more market-oriented model. That is an experiment no one has ever done before."
> 
> ...


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 10, 2018)

waltky said:


> China gettin' ready to shoot the moon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 to 7% is pretty good.

The USA will be lucky to get 3%.


----------

